# "Healing" Voting Thread



## Baron

Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the THREE poems you consider most deserving.

It's important that you use ALL THREE VOTES. 

Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate title.

Please leave comments in this thread.


----------



## Ghost

:joyous:


----------



## MaggieMoo

Voted...


----------



## bazz cargo

First timer,
Didn't realise how tough this would be. 		 			 				:torn:


----------



## MaggieMoo

Can we only vote once...  As I like quite a few of them.


----------



## Baron

MaggieMoo said:


> Can we only vote once...  As I like quite a few of them.



You're supposed to vote for three poems, as stated in the OP.  Votes for less than three poems are discounted.



> Please take a little time to read the entries for this month's challenge and vote for the THREE poems you consider most deserving.
> 
> It's important that you use ALL THREE VOTES.
> 
> Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Baron said:


> You're supposed to vote for three poems, as stated in the OP.  Votes for less than three poems are discounted.



Oh sorry Baron...  Am new to all this.
I'll soon get the hang of it.  I'm off to vote for two more.  .  Thanks again.


----------



## Baron

MaggieMoo said:


> Oh sorry Baron...  Am new to all this.
> I'll soon get the hang of it.  I'm off to vote for two more.  .  Thanks again.



Once you've submitted the vote the system won't let you vote again.  This is why it's important that you select all three poems before hitting the submit button.  As the winner is decided on an aggregate basis it's necessary for all three votes to be used.  Those who vote for less than three will find their vote removed as stated in the OP.  Even if this is accidental it still has to comply with the rule as the system can't be reset to allow a member to vote again without removing all other votes.


----------



## MaggieMoo

Tough rules...    Ok, I understand.  Sorry again.


----------



## JunkiePterodactyl

My vote is cast


----------



## aj47

voted.


----------



## toddm

voted, good luck to everyone


----------



## Baron

Another vote has been discounted because the voter chose only one poem.  Please be sure to vote for three or you're wasting your time voting at all.  Surely the bold letters in the OP aren't that easy to miss.


----------



## feralpen

Vote's in. Gets tougher every month. Good luck to all.

fp


----------



## Nacian

all done..good luck everyone:redface2:


----------



## Firemajic

This was sooo hard to chose just 3 poems....The talent is stunning..I have voted, good luck , all you brilliant poets!!! Jul


----------



## candid petunia

I've voted for
Rainbow, because of the innocence of the child. A really sweet poem.
Chemistry, because we all need a mother's hug. Also, it was written in the cutest way.
Scars. A true story, something we all experience.


----------



## TheFuhrer02

Gah, this is highly difficult.

After much thought, I voted for these three poems:

Astroannie's Scars, whose play on the folds and creases of straightened out paper reminds us of the painful memories left behind;
bazz cargo's Chemistry, whose simple and rather innocent approach to asking a mother's hug tells us that we all need one;
and toddm's Healing Rains, whose picture play on the clouds touched something in me.

A job well done to all the participants.


----------



## Martin

Wow Cindy (Nellie). What a lovely poem. It's simple, true and flows magnificently off the page, especially those last lines.

Fuhrer, I really enjoyed your piece. Essentially, our poems are about the same, that nature is healing at its core. You threw in some human contemplation, I keep mine descriptive. A little crit would be the wisdom of the child seems a little far fetched, too disney if you know what I mean, but you had my vote anyway.

Feralpen, I honestly think you deserve to win this one. You address one of the most obvious associations - a healing potion - and you set the fairy tale ambiance so wonderfully with your mini legacy, but best of all; the very amusing recipe.

I voted for you three guys.


----------



## Baron

> Those who vote for *less than three* entries or *who vote for their own work* will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.


Votes have been discounted for breaking both of these rules.


----------



## candid petunia

Aw it's sad when that happens.


----------



## bazz cargo

> Aw it's sad when that happens.


2nded

I found the instructions didn't read all that easily, and can understand how a few pollsters got confused.

Is the voting restricted to entrants? or can anyone register an interest?


----------



## Baron

How could "VOTE FOR THREE POEMS" followed by a clear instruction that votes for less than three, or that people who vote for their own poem, will be discounted be any clearer?  Perhaps it should be written in Klingon and Romulan as well.

Voting is open to all members.


----------



## bazz cargo

> Perhaps it should be written in Klingon and Romulan as well.



Amazingly, my spell checker knows the the word Klingon.

My votes were for Martin
Astroannie (Great name)
Feral Pen (Great name)

I enjoyed all the entries. I didn't catch much in the way of relevance to the subject in a few of them. And one should have been put through the 'advanced' post for a final check, cos some words got mashed together.

I am not a poet, but every now and then I dabble. It is nice to know there is a place where I can dabble and not be on my own.


----------



## Ghost

Baron said:


> How could "VOTE FOR THREE POEMS" followed by a clear instruction that votes for less than three, or that people who vote for their own poem, will be discounted be any clearer? Perhaps it should be written in Klingon and Romulan as well.
> 
> Voting is open to all members.



Poets not following rules?? Whoever heard of such a thing? layful:


----------



## Baron

Ghost said:


> Poets not following rules?? Whoever heard of such a thing? layful:



Most of those people who write lousy poetry and call it art.


----------



## Ghost

Baron said:


> Most of those people who write lousy poetry and call it art.



Very true. Very true.

But then, the great ones (and even the really great ones) sometimes broke the rules, 
too. I think, at least in my opinion, that, in certain instances, it's what helped make
them great, that disdain or flippancy for the rules, the guidelines, the traditional, the 
standard, the known, the accepted. 

Still, though, I know it can be irritating for the rest of us--perhaps even more so when
we can't ever really be certain in our lifetimes whether we were Salieri or Mozart. 

Luckily, the poetry we write doesn't matter enough to the world for it to be something 
about which to get overly upset. 

Then again: a poet getting upset, irritated, angry? Whoever heard of such a thing?


----------



## bazz cargo

> Most of those people who write lousy poetry and call it art.



There is a time and a place,
For each of us to face,
The question we all fear,
Are we artfully lousy? (As in infested with lice?)


----------



## bazz cargo

Maybe we could hold a competition to see who could write the rules in a poem. That way even (Scratch) us lousy poets would read them.


----------

